

Official press release on the Silk Road arrests - steveklabnik
http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/December13/JonesetalArrestsSilkRoad2PR.php

======
dobbsbob
Unfuckingbelievable. 'Inigo' was bragging on various u/g forums that he had
"taken special precautions" to never be arrested while an entire chorus of
people told him to stop using that name, and to disappear because he was
wanted by the FBI. Lesson: don't taunt the feds, follow thegrugq advice of
stfu is best policy

In other news new SR is hiring pen testers at $3k per week permanent p/t job.
Comes with a life sentence as a signing bonus unless you live in Russia or
Brazil

~~~
icpmacdo
what does u/g stand for?

~~~
flashmob
underground

------
snuze
Does anyone know any details regarding why the moderators are each being
charged with "one count of conspiracy to commit computer hacking"? I cringe at
the thought that this is only because they happened to commit crimes using a
computer.

~~~
hbags
It's because Silk Road sold a lot of hacking tools (password sniffers, key
loggers, and remote access tools) alongside the drugs.

~~~
freework
Silk Road didn't sell anything, they were just the marketplace.

~~~
loceng
Accomplice would be the word used to associated guilt..

------
lem72
I'm kinda amazed that the support staff would risk their freedom for only
50-75k a year.

~~~
SwellJoe
Bottom rung drug dealers make less than that, and are probably in a higher
risk position.

~~~
eruditely
They're not though. They face less risk.

~~~
Kiro
No.

